# [Rant] We're Slowly Being Forgotten...



## Michael Morris (Oct 25, 2003)

By we I mean all of the individuals who work to maintain the hosted sites.  We're no longer linked on the ENWorld main page, so to remind you we are (in alphabetical order)

Claudio Pozas Art & Design
Creature Collection
Conan d20
Crooked Staff Productions
Dusk
Jagged Edge Games (Umbragia)
Malls & Morons
Middle Earth d20
Roleplaying Master
The 13 Kingdoms
World of Inzeladun

From here on out I'll speak only for myself.

I would address this privately to Russ but I'm presuming this change came as a result of the polling that was ran a few months ago.  The respondents of course are everyone here on the board.

Now, I am presented with two options.

1) Let the setting die.
Nope, not an option, especially with Art of Magic so close to completion and some amount of vindication after years of work at hand.  The work on that book is taking all of my time, and for the first time it isn't being handed out - more on that in a bit.

2) Increase advertising.
Now, I distinctly remember having to put up with a LOT of whining and complaining everytime I spoke the word Dusk.  As a result I've dropped to pretty much 0 ad activity.

Well, I guess I have to advertise....

I had a lot of other things to rant about, but I'll stop here before really putting my foot in my mouth.


----------



## Farland (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey, I've got a question for you:

What was the rationale for making the dusk site look just like WOTC's?  Just asking, that's all.


----------



## Zappo (Oct 25, 2003)

I think _some_ more advertising would be fine. Though personally, I didn't mind the link on the main page either.


----------



## BSF (Oct 25, 2003)

Actually, it would be kind of cool to have a link for hosted sites within the forums too.  Unfortunately, I am not sure how difficult it would be to add to vbulletin.  But, a button next to "Home" for "Hosted Sites" would be nice.


----------



## Aitch Eye (Oct 25, 2003)

The official statement on the matter:



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Doh!  I forgot 'em!  I'll fix it tomorrow.




http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67195


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 25, 2003)

Scooted over to Meta. Thanks for the link, Aitch Eye; it's proof that the simplest explanation is often the correct one.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 26, 2003)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> Scooted over to Meta. Thanks for the link, Aitch Eye; it's proof that the simplest explanation is often the correct one.





 this remind anyone else of falco?

 oh, come and ocham eridanis! eidanis eridani, eri-danis eridanis, eridanis, come and ocham eridanis.


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 27, 2003)

OK, everybody: Razor hand if you know what Clay is talking about.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 27, 2003)

rock me amadeus?

 am i the only one who remembers this?

 rock me amadeus may not be too close to ocham eridanis (ochams razor, the simplest solution is probably right)

 sigh, if only i were obscure and interesting, instead of obscure and scarily handsome...


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 27, 2003)

Face it, Clay. We're old men. These young'uns know nothing of bad-yet-good early 80s music. Perhaps that's for the best. 

My pun still stands, though. You'd at least better laugh, 'cause now that song is stuck in my head!


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 27, 2003)

is this eridanis? do you trust your threads to a man with this hair?

 (edit: hmm, razor. yep, right over my little tiny head)


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 27, 2003)

oooh! half an hour later my addled brain gets it.

 i will now commence to hiding my head in the sand...


----------



## diaglo (Oct 27, 2003)

now i'm forever scarred.

at least i'm not singing one night in bangkok...


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 27, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> now i'm forever scarred.
> 
> at least i'm not singing one night in bangkok...




 Bangkok, Oriental setting 
And the city don't know that the city is getting 
The creme de la creme of the chess world in a 
Show with everything but Yul Brynner 

Time flies - doesn't seem a minute 
Since the Tirolean spa had the chess boys in it 
All change - don't you know that when you 
Play at this level there's no ordinary venue


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 27, 2003)

STOP!!!
Good lord man, do you know what you are doing to me???


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 27, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> STOP!!!
> Good lord man, do you know what you are doing to me???




 well, vaguely, but i do know where i am doing it-


Now in the street there is violence
And - and a lots of work to be done
No place to hang out our washing
And - and I can't blame all on the sun
Oh no we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
and then we'll take it higher
Oh we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
and then we'll take it higher
Workin' so hard like a soldier
Can't afford a thing on TV
Deep in my heart I am warrior
Can't get food for them kid
Good God we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 27, 2003)

Two can play this game... 


Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl
With yellow feathers in her hair and a dress cut down to there
She would merengue and do the cha-cha
But while she tried to be a star,
Tony always tended bar
Across the crowded floor, he worked from 8 til 4
They were young and they had each other
Who could ask for more?

At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana (Copacabana)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana
Music and passion were always in fashion
At the Copa....they fell in love.

His name was Rico. He wore a diamond.
He was escorted to his chair, he saw Lola dancing there
And when she finished, he called her over, 
But Rico went a bit to far,
Tony sailed across the bar
And then the punches flew and chairs were smashed in two
There was blood and a single gun shot 
But just who shot who? 

At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana (Copacabana)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana
Music and passion were always in fashion
At the Copa....she lost her love.

Copa... Copacabana... music and passion... always the fashion...


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 27, 2003)

OK, I don't mind some Falco, Murray Head or even Eddie Grant, but did we really need to bring Barry Manilow into this?  

And how come nobody's quoted Devo yet?


----------



## Staffan (Oct 27, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> OK, I don't mind some Falco, Murray Head or even Eddie Grant, but did we really need to bring Barry Manilow into this?



1. One Night In Bangkok is from a musical written by Tim Rice, Björn Ulvaeus and Benny Andersson. The last two were part of ABBA, and therefore can do no wrong. Thus, Chess is the best musical ever and One Night In Bangkok is beyond approach.

2. Murray has a brother named Anthony Stewart, who's been working mostly in the US the last seven years or so.


----------



## BSF (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey!  I busted out laughing at the Falco reference.  I just didn't have anything witty to add.  Just for the record, none of you have quoted anything I didn't recognize.  Since I don't consider myself that old, none of you are either!  

As for Devo, go for Working in a Coal Mine so we can digress onto Heavy Metal.  In turn, that will circle around to BOC and we will be in sync with the Adventures from Songs thread.


----------



## Leopold (Oct 28, 2003)

don't forget daemonforge!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 28, 2003)

Josh,

You may be amused that my roleplaying group had a song based on Taco's version of "Putting on the Ritz."  (This song was originally done back in the 1930s, I forget by whom.)

Here are some partial lyrics that I remember.  Forgive me, the parody is somewhat old.  As am I.   (Now if I could get the lyrics to the original song I could recreate more of the parody.)

*Visit the Abyss* (Sung in kind of a Jazz Age beat.)

"If your blue and don't know what to do,
Why don't you go where evil sits -- 
Visit the Abyss."

"If you go down there looking for some xps, 
you might end up a Demogorgon munchie--
Demon munchie!"


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 28, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Josh,
> 
> You may be amused that my roleplaying group had a song based on Taco's version of "Putting on the Ritz."  (This song was originally done back in the 1930s, I forget by whom.)




It was written by Irving Berlin, and done by many, many others since. "Young Frankenstein" has a rendition of it, for example.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 28, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> It was written by Irving Berlin, and done by many, many others since. "Young Frankenstein" has a rendition of it, for example.





 the colonel knwos classic films!  right on my outranking buddy, peter boyle ruled that one.

 "MUUmMuMuh-uhwits!"


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 28, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> By we I mean all of the individuals who work to maintain the hosted sites.  We're no longer linked on the ENWorld main page, so to remind you we are (in alphabetical order)
> 
> Claudio Pozas Art & Design
> Creature Collection
> ...




Apparently we are more forgotten than others. My site is the Creature *Catalog*. The Creature *Collection* is the series of monster books from SSS.


----------



## Emiricol (Oct 28, 2003)

Aitch Eye said:
			
		

> The official statement on the matter:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67195



 I still don't see them - is it an issue with my browser perhaps?


----------



## BSF (Oct 28, 2003)

I cannot find them either.  I am looking at the main page - without logging in.  So, I should be seeing whatever each new potential member sees.

I know it has been a rough ride these last 24 hours, but could somebody please drop the links on the Main Page?  We want all of the community to be easily accessible.


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 28, 2003)

I'll remind Russ about this.


----------



## BSF (Nov 1, 2003)

I hate to nag, but I still can't find the hosted sites from EN World's main page.


----------



## BSF (Nov 4, 2003)

Just another bump as I still cannot find them.  See above post.

Thanks.


----------



## LcKedovan (Nov 6, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> this remind anyone else of falco?
> 
> oh, come and ocham eridanis! eidanis eridani, eri-danis eridanis, eridanis, come and ocham eridanis.




Hahaha.... I love Falco, I even have a bunch of his albums on Vinyl. I was crushed when he died. They are even more entertaining when you learn to speak German like I did AFTER listening to the songs for years.... 

-W.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't see the hosted sites on the main page.  Are they there, and I'm just missing them?  Or are we still waiting on a fix?


----------



## KDLadage (Nov 13, 2003)

We are still awaiting a fix.


----------

